# 2 cycle cuts back when throttled



## hankdolan (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a PB265L Echoe back pack blower. It cuts out when given throttle. I checked the exhaust port, spark arrester, replaced the spark plug, new fuel filter, new fuel, and clean air filter. I just looked on the parts catalog and found the "needle-high speed". I'd like to adjust this but it has a "plug" blocking it. This is like a 1/16" round plug. I can't get it out. Any suggestions on the running problem or the problem getting the plug out?

Help! 

Hank in Olympia, WA


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

These are EPA carburetors and non adjustable. If you replace the part of the carburetor with a new purge body, the adjustment screw is usually exposed on the replacement part, and adjustments can then be made.


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

The plug is removed with a special tool. One end has a revearse thread screw for removing them. The other end is for installing that plug again. This problem is probably not going to be fixed by adjusting this. Take carb apart and check metering arm height and metering diaphram and gasket.


----------

